# Bild im Panel ändern



## najjannaj (10. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,
hab folgendes Problem, ich habe eine Form erstellt die wie folgt auschaut:







es ist in mehrere Panels unterteilt: Hier der Code des Mittelspanels(in dem sich das Bild befindet):



```
public class MiddleView extends JPanel { 
	
public static ImageIcon icon;
	
  public MiddleView() { 
       GridLayout layout = new GridLayout(2, 1); 
       setLayout(layout); 
              
       icon = new ImageIcon(Variablen.PicPath);
       Image image = icon.getImage();
       image = image.getScaledInstance(200, 200, 8); 
       icon.setImage(image); 
       
       JLabel label = new JLabel(icon);
       
       add(label); 
        
       JTextArea area = new JTextArea(10,20); 
        
       JPanel textAreaWithBorder = new JPanel(); 
       textAreaWithBorder.setBorder(new CompoundBorder(new TitledBorder(null, 
                 "Kommentar", TitledBorder.LEFT, TitledBorder.TOP), null)); 
       textAreaWithBorder.add(area); 
       add(textAreaWithBorder); 
  } 

}
```

jetzt möchte ich im Laufenden Betrieb(wenn man auf einen der Knöpfe drückt) das Bild verändern(bzw. denn Pfad des bildes ändern und das Bild neu laden)
Wie mache ich das??


Bin für jeden Tip und kleine Hilfe sehr Dankbar!
Vielen Dank bereits im Vorraus!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan Löbel


----------



## Sky (10. Mrz 2005)

Vielleicht findest Du hier einen Tipp: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15136&highlight=

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir: http://www.java-forum.org/de/boardregeln.php, Punkt 2!

@Mod: Bitte löschen


----------



## najjannaj (10. Mrz 2005)

Ja, tut mir leid, aber das letzte mal wurde mir nicht geholfen  
Sorry! Bitte löschen!


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Mrz 2005)

*closed*


----------

